# Who Else Thinks This Chick is Hot?



## Atavar (May 8, 2007)

Well?

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/completechampion_gallery/104710.jpg

Later,

Atavar


MOD EDIT:  The premise of this thread doesn't break any rules.  If you don't like it then I suggest you read another thread.  If you are thinking about posting something nasty and uncivil in the thread, on either side of the issue, DON'T.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 8, 2007)

I can't really decide, but I think she's a bit too thin and I can't see where her left arm ends... Otherwise, it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Shade (May 8, 2007)

Not bad, but I think I prefer this one:







I think that's good ol' Vadania, who's always hot.


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2007)

*ELVEN*®
Chain Shirt

X-SMALL

95% Mithril
5% Lycra

Made in Evermeet
See reverse for care​


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 8, 2007)

Dude, it is fantasy art.  Drawn to draw your attention to certain areas.  It's supposed to be that way.

As for hot, I prefer 3D.  Not to be rude or crass, but kissing and touching paper just opens you up to papercuts!   (Or worse yet, drooling on the paper ruins the product!)

Now, I'm not arguing that theart isn't designed to draw your eye.  Of course it is and of course it does.  The artist did exactly what the artist was paid to do.  Get people's attention.  You sir, are a victim of advertising in its most basic form.  For the moments when you look at that image, someone else has control!


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2007)

yaaaaaaawn.



1. get a life

2. seen MUCH better

3.  see 1.


----------



## Technomancer (May 8, 2007)

Kind of looks like Willow from Buffy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2007)

Seems a little waif-ish to be a follower of Kord.


----------



## Henry (May 8, 2007)

I was about to say the same thing -- looks like someone used Alyson Hannigan as inspiration. 

My answers are, in order, #2, followed by #3.


----------



## Waldorf (May 8, 2007)

Someone's got a little too much time on his hands.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 8, 2007)

Waldorf said:
			
		

> Someone's got a little...on his hands.




Insert pun here.


----------



## tzor (May 8, 2007)

Hot?  No I think she has an average body temperature.  No she is not hot, either bored out of her mind or perhaps just out of her mind because she has a blank expression that seems like she is just out of it.

And I don't even want to know what top she is wearing but there is no way you can call it a "chain mail" shirt.  Even the leather trousers have better detail on it.

Sorry anyone with an exression of a dead fish can't be hot.  You have to radiate heat to be hot, and she's cold as a dead fish.


----------



## sckeener (May 8, 2007)

I wish you had included a 'maybe' or 'other'...for me the only way she'd be hot is if it was a black-n-white version or if her hair was brown or black....

reds and blonds are not hot to me.

the 'Cry for Dawn' comic was great until I saw she had red hair...ruined it for me.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 8, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> Who Else Thinks This Chick is Hot?





Can we only answer for ourselves?


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 8, 2007)

Well for a drawing the subject is ok.
She has red hair so that is a good start


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 8, 2007)

Gluh.  Girls that skinny are guh-ross.  Seriously, have her give me a call in about 30 lbs.

Ya know, when the anorexia has worn off.

-TRRW


----------



## shilsen (May 8, 2007)

No idea. Have her say something and then I'll know.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2007)

Who's the artist?


----------



## Jesus_marley (May 8, 2007)

looks a little too "heroin chic" to me.


----------



## sckeener (May 8, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> No idea. Have her say something and then I'll know.




I like that answer.  The mind is the best feature.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 8, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who's the artist?




Steve Argyle.

-TRRW


----------



## GreatLemur (May 8, 2007)

What?  Kim Possible fan art?

Why does this thread exist?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 8, 2007)

Damn, you guys are mean.


----------



## Ulrick (May 8, 2007)

How about this for a hot CHICK!!!  


http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0046/0046_01.asp

HA!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 8, 2007)

In other news, Wayne "Mr. Green/Purple" England, apparently learned to use both his favourite colours at once!

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/completechampion_gallery/104734.jpg

I wonder if he will ever get over his obsession with those two colours.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 8, 2007)

Ulrick said:
			
		

> How about this for a hot CHICK!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0046/0046_01.asp
> ...




Oh yeah! Why can't I find a DM so hot and evil as that witch?


----------



## lukelightning (May 8, 2007)

She kind of looks like she has the Down's.

P.S. I'm not criticizing the art, which is really good; I'm just making a catty comment on the person depicted.


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (May 8, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/completechampion_gallery/104710.jpg
> 
> ...




Is "I think you need to get out more often" an option?


----------



## Jedi_Solo (May 8, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> reds and blonds are not hot to me.




Feel free to send the redheads my way.

This is coming from someone with no drawing ability at all so first I want to say congradulations to the artist for getting his work into a D&D product.  My own personal ability can't even come close.

I really like the coloring.  I like how the hair has a tint of orange and how that highlights the cloak, the jewel and the red belt-like piece she's wearing.  I like the raggedness of the edge of her cloak and I like most of the shadowing.

But there is something wrong with the arms (too thin and it's hard to see her left hand in the shadow so the hammer(?) she is holding makes her arm look strange) and she has an incredably vacant expression on her face.  If she was miling or at least looked confident in herself that would raise the "hotness" factor quite a bit.  It looks like that cloak has gone through some wear-and-tear but I have no idea how someone with her apparent intelligence and meekness could have gone through what that cloak has gone through.  I also think her sword weighs as much as she does (so how do her arms hold that thing up?).

Not a bad start at all.  A few good things there but she doesn't reach "hot" for me.


----------



## pawsplay (May 8, 2007)

A little thin, and not buff enough. Pretty. Not really my thing.


----------



## lukelightning (May 8, 2007)

pawsplay said:
			
		

> A little thin, and not buff enough. Pretty. Not really my thing.




Strength was her dump stat. And judging from the vacant gaze, so was INT.  Doesn't seem terribly charismatic to me either (again with that vacant sleepy stare).


----------



## pawsplay (May 8, 2007)

She must be a dex-based swordsage.


----------



## blargney the second (May 8, 2007)

Red Warrior needs food badly.


----------



## blargney the second (May 8, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> ELVEN®
> Chain Shirt
> 
> X-SMALL
> ...



LMAO!


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (May 8, 2007)

Red hair is good.
She's too skinny.
She's got a stupid expression.

I've got a picture of a *really* hot chick...but I can't post it.


----------



## Rel (May 8, 2007)

She needs a sammich.  But I'm sure she has a nice personality.


----------



## frankthedm (May 8, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Red Warrior needs food badly.



LOL! Though she almost looks like she was supposed to be an updating of the B&W interior illo of busty female in chainmail from the Erol Otis covered Basic box set.


Now _these_ redheds are hot. {stretching the picture sidways a little helps...]

http://wizards.com/dnd/images/demonweb_gallery/103901.jpg


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Now _these_ redheds are hot. {stretching the picture sidways a little helps...]
> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/demonweb_gallery/103901.jpg




Damn right!


----------



## Infernal Teddy (May 8, 2007)

She's okay. I've dated better...


----------



## the Jester (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, a little skinny, but nice hips. I'd put my arm around those hips any day. Besides, you can't go wrong with a woman with a sword.


----------



## BlackMoria (May 8, 2007)

Facial features - average good looks.

Torso features - look scrawny based on proportion to head.  Underweight.

Arm features - proportion is to the rest of the body is bad, particularly the left arm.  The left arm is only as thick as the haft of the weapon it is holding  in the lower portion, meaning the poor kid has poor muscle mass.

Conclusion - sorry kid, but eat your wheaties and apply for the adventurer position once you put on 30-50 lbs of muscle and you can swing that sword for 100 slashes in sequence without getting tired.  Monsters are not into cute and cuddly, except as an appetizer.


----------



## Tonguez (May 8, 2007)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> She's okay. I've dated better...




You've dated paper thin 2-dimensional chicks before? poor bugger


----------



## Infernal Teddy (May 8, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> You've dated paper thin 2-dimensional chicks before? poor bugger




 Oh har-har-har...


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 8, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> The mind is the best feature.



Yes. Well, second best. After boobies.


----------



## lukelightning (May 8, 2007)

My conclusion: She's a spoiled noblewoman out "playing adventurer" for kicks.


----------



## Darklone (May 8, 2007)

Dangnabit, you guys used all my standard responses for such threads. Where is hong when you need him?

Girl: Too thin for me. I like well muscled but lean girls with long legs. Red hair is fine but not mandatory. Ah yeah and shilsen is right. If she can't talk to me, she's out.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 8, 2007)

theredrobedwizard said:
			
		

> Gluh.  Girls that skinny are guh-ross.  Seriously, have her give me a call in about 30 lbs.
> 
> Ya know, when the anorexia has worn off.
> 
> -TRRW




Pretty much agree. Now all I have to do is transfer 30 lbs from me to her and we would both look good.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 8, 2007)

You're a bunch of pretending.... pretenders!

Sure, you say you don't like her, but deep inside you're just like me, and feel an overwhelming urge to f



Spoiler



eed


 her!   

Yeah, I spoilered it out so certain grantparental persons, who aren't good at clickety-click with that new-fangled mouse thingy (back in the day we had to punch ones and zeros into the computer by hand!) won't see what I wrote.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2007)

lukelightning said:
			
		

> My conclusion: She's a spoiled noblewoman out "playing adventurer" for kicks.



I think everyone in Complete Champion is likely going to be a passionate advocate for a cause.

She's a paladin of the Goddess of Fashion or something.


----------



## BlackMoria (May 8, 2007)

> She's a paladin of the Goddess of Fashion or something.




Heh.  More like a paladin of  'Anorexius' - Goddess of Eating Disorders


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 8, 2007)

Red hair and quite pale skin? No thanks. I'm exogamous - my wife is half-Filipina - and she looks like she could be my cousin, or indeed my actual half-sister if she were freckled.

Plus, she's too slender for my taste.


----------



## EyeontheMountain (May 8, 2007)

Not really, sorry. The I'm-so-beautiful-I'm-bored-to-tears is so overdone. Give me a woman who is 'on' and engaged any day.


----------



## Nifft (May 8, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Dangnabit, you guys used all my standard responses for such threads. Where is hong when you need him?




"The Enterprise would totally win."

This post filmed before a live studio audience.


----------



## Arkham (May 8, 2007)

She looks to be under the effects of a Confusion spell.


----------



## pawsplay (May 8, 2007)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Besides, you can't go wrong with a woman with a sword.




You know, I could actually see a number of ways that could go wrong.


----------



## barrowwight (May 8, 2007)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Well for a drawing the subject is ok.
> She has red hair so that is a good start




I agree with this statment


----------



## Jeysie (May 8, 2007)

Eh. Most of what I could say has already been said! Kinda too thin, vapid look on her face, weird left arm, etc.

So I'll just note that while I also love red hair, I think I like this picture a little better in that regard:

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/completechampion_gallery/104775.jpg

Plus I like Howard Lyon's work. (Even if she does look like she ate a few too many berries...)

As for my usual gender preference, I'd like to gripe that there's no decent pics of Jozan this time 'round. You'd think there'd be at least one... so sadly my digital art collection goes un-added to. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Rel (May 8, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> Plus I like Howard Lyon's work. (Even if she does look like she ate a few too many berries...)




"Does this Wildshape make me look fat?"


----------



## Ourph (May 8, 2007)

She's cute but she's no Morgan Ironwolf.


----------



## Sejs (May 8, 2007)

Boy that armor is just painted on her, idnit.  She's cute.  Bonus points for being a follower of Kord; at least ya know she's fun.  



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/demonweb_gallery/103901.jpg




...Yeah, the 80s sure were a great time, wern't they?


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 8, 2007)

I prefer my dates to have a few more essentials, namely a pulse and respiration.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 8, 2007)

I remember reading DiTerlizzi explaining that when he did the Tiefling picture for the 3e monster manual he consciously wanted to move away from a 'fashion model/superheroine' appearance and instead draw the character with more normal womanly proportions.

It made a nice change.


----------



## shilsen (May 8, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Does this Wildshape make me look fat?"



 You been reading my story hour, Rel? That's actually been a standing joke in my game. I have a liking for powerful magic items that come with a downside (mechanical and/or flavor), and when the homicidal pyromaniac druid picked up a symbiont, it made her fat. Recently, a "friendly" NPC implanted that in her and now when she wildshapes into a given form, she's always so fat that she's actually a size category larger.


----------



## helium3 (May 8, 2007)

Nasty. It's a girl. I want to see more pictures of Regdar in a loincloth.


----------



## Contrarian (May 9, 2007)

She looks underage to me.  Looking at that picture, I wanted to know: _Who the hell lets their sixteen year-old dress up like that?_

Man, I'm getting old and grumpy.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

Contrarian, have you checked the starting human age for adventures in the player handbook?

anyway, i think the expression is really really awesome. its leaps and bounds better then what wizards was commissioning before in some other books.


----------



## Storyteller01 (May 9, 2007)

Physicall she looks good, but her facial features look like she's bored or drugged.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

naw, I see it more like she just survived a terrible trauma and is alittle shell shocked. each to their own though. I think the fact that the artist capture the expression so well is what really make me like it. Many may not like the expression used, but its a very clear expression with alot of emotion (or lack of)


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

I think all she needed was to be covered in blood.


----------



## Nifft (May 9, 2007)

So far, she's an anorexic 16 year old on drugs.
Sounds like they're hiring professional models now.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

No, not hot, cute, but not hot.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 9, 2007)

> So far, she's an anorexic 16 year old on drugs.
> Sounds like they're hiring professional models now.



ROFMLMAO!!! 
        You Fiendish Penguin!
        ​


----------



## davidschwartznz (May 9, 2007)

It's clearly a picture of a cosplay girl being forced to listen to a geek talk about his character.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 9, 2007)

Her body seems a little out of proportion to me.  It's like she's been streched out too much.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 9, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Her body seems a little out of proportion to me.  It's like she's been streched out too much.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



That's just the plastic surgery.  In twenty years she'll fine.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 9, 2007)

Way hot. Of course, I'm partial to redheads (see my title).


----------



## blargney the second (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> So far, she's an anorexic 16 year old on drugs.
> Sounds like they're hiring professional models now.



*laugh*


----------



## CrusaderX (May 9, 2007)

Nice art, I like it.   

And yes, she's hot.


----------



## scourger (May 9, 2007)

Ourph said:
			
		

> She's cute but she's no Morgan Ironwolf.




Page B20!

The girl in the original post is just drawn that way.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

The face is well done, but upon closer inspection the body and particularly the arms are disturbingly thin, especially in comparison to the head proportions, so that negates any hotness IMO and turns into the disturbing arena.


----------



## Nifft (May 9, 2007)

No love for the strong gal?







*"We can do it!"*
Support Equal XP for Equal CR

 -- N


----------



## Land Outcast (May 9, 2007)

Now, that one's got attitude!    
And yes, she's hot... well, as hot as paper can be (about 450 Farenheit)


----------



## blargney the second (May 9, 2007)

Nifft, that's WAY better.  She's even got some fur-trimmed crimefighting boots.
-blarg


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 9, 2007)

Hmmm....if she were a real girl, and not a total goober, yeah, I'd probably hit it.

Though I like Nifft's better for character, pose, and confidence. I'm a sucker for a girl who's in ass-kicking mode, though. The whole "What?" attitude doesn't do it for me. Not the right "personality" in her, too passive, too tired, too high maintenance.

Either of 'em beats out Lidda The "I'm a ten year old in leather pajamas" Halfling on any day of the week, though.


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 9, 2007)

Nifft's girl's legs look too skinny. I like the pic otherwise though.


----------



## Nyeshet (May 9, 2007)

I think she is just a bit above average in appearance, but to know if she is attractive or not I would need to know more about her personality, hear her voice (and what she is speaking about), etc. Appearance is but part of the equation for determining attractiveness. 

Since you seem to be asking based purely on appearance (as, being a piece of artwork there is no possibility of anything else), then I would perhaps rate her a 5.5 +/- .5 on a scale of 1 - 10. For something a little closer to (maybe) a 6.5 to 7 (but certainly, IMHO, a bit higher than your choice of recently posted WotC pics), I would choose this pic below. 

The artwork looks more realistic - in style, in shaping, in background, and the model herself (presuming it wasn't done based purely on imagination, as I suspect all of them were) is a bit more attractive in appearance (about 6.5, +/- .5).  Opinions will surely vary, however, I am quite aware.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 9, 2007)

> Since you seem to be asking based purely on appearance (as, being a piece of artwork there is no possibility of anything else),




Ah, but personal appearance can say a lot about a character...striding amongst giant skulls with a hammer in her hands, the fierce glare in her eyes as if the viewer is distracting her, the tight grip, the forward lean, as if she's about to walk away...her leather and fur says that she's concerned more about protection from the elements, and thinks her shield can do a decent job against those giants....

I mean, yeah, it's just artwork, but it's still suggestive of a character, ne?


----------



## Agamon (May 9, 2007)

This thread has been entertaining.  Some responses along the lines of, "no, it's a picture".  Uh-huh.  Next time the SO shows you a picture of her and asks if she looks hot, try that response.   

"Too skinny".  To throw around a sword, maybe, but that wasn't the question.  But, yeah, I understand that some guys like a little more meat on the bones, but she's hardly anorexic, a joke which really isn't funny, by the way.

"Dumb expression".  This is the worst arguement of the bunch.

Edit: got rid of the pics.  Wardrobe malfunction, even if it doesn't show anything, probably isn't EN World material.  Picture Eva Longoria and Jessica Alba with stupid expressions, and you get my point. 


I like the picture.  But I'm a sucker for cute redheads, what can I say?


----------



## blargney the second (May 9, 2007)

Are they giant skulls, or is she a halfling?


----------



## Nyaricus (May 9, 2007)

That chick is pretty hot, I'd say. Personally, for D&D art, the following picture from _Unearthed Arcana_ has always caught my fancy more than something like the above picture:






Besides, my girl is a redhead, has a sword AND is blasting fire from her fingertips 

And oddly, they have a strange resemblance, what with the red cape, chainshirt and hair/facial features. Weirdness.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Drowbane (May 9, 2007)

BlackMoria said:
			
		

> Heh.  More like a paladin of  'Anorexius' - Goddess of Eating Disorders




Anorexius is clearly a new Daemon Lord to be introduced in the next Fiendish book.


----------



## Sound of Azure (May 9, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> That chick is pretty hot, I'd say. Personally, for D&D art, the following picture from _Unearthed Arcana_ has always caught my fancy more than something like the above picture:
> 
> [Ny's pic]
> 
> ...




Well, if anything, the guy's hot. Until he puts the fire out, anyway.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?
> 
> *"We can do it!"*
> Support Equal XP for Equal CR




She seems to have no love for us. I'm not against tough women, but I'd prefer them not to look like they'd rather kill me than date me. I get that a lot in real life, so I don't need pictures of that kind of woman, too   .



			
				Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I prefer my dates to have a few more essentials, namely a pulse and respiration.




And a third dimension?



			
				Jeysie said:
			
		

> Kinda too thin...
> 
> ...Even if she does look like she ate a few too many berries...




"She's too thin"
"She's too fat"

Someone doesn't like competition!


----------



## haakon1 (May 9, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I remember reading DiTerlizzi explaining that when he did the Tiefling picture for the 3e monster manual he consciously wanted to move away from a 'fashion model/superheroine' appearance and instead draw the character with more normal womanly proportions.




The 3e tiefling, not the 3.5e one, eh?  I remember the 3e illustration.  Seems very apt for the monster in question, which is to say, slightly hot in a slightly evil way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?



Now, thats a hot chick!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 9, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The face is well done, but upon closer inspection the body and particularly the arms are disturbingly thin, especially in comparison to the head proportions, so that negates any hotness IMO and turns into the disturbing arena.




I was thinking something similar, but not quite negative. She's intriguing.

She's oddly curvaceous for being so slender. It suggests a complete lack of muscle tone more than anything. Furthermore, she has a distant, perhaps vulnerable, expression on her face.

At this point, the knight-in-shining-armor part of me that loves a good damsel in distress is busy with the breath freshener, gettin' ready to do some serious savin'.

Then, though, she's wearing armor, has a symbol of Kord, and is rather casually holding a sword. Perhaps she's not in distress after all... she is armed, but seems too timid or unsure to actually use the sword. A sword that is held as if it wasn't something to fear.

So now she's a puzzle. The master-of-many-secrets part of me sees her as an intellectual challenge. Is she a warrior, or an ingenue? Is she a spy, a charlatan, or an innocent? 

My knight and mage are in agreement. She's hot. But then... there's the paranoid-sneaky-bastard part of me who takes these incongruous elements, and decides that she's possibly, just possibly, some undesirable combination of traits. Best off avoiding. 

So, she has some serious things going for her, but she's sitting in the uncanny valley. I want to know more about her before I get closer. But I wouldn't mind getting closer.


----------



## haakon1 (May 9, 2007)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Nifft's girl's legs look too skinny. I like the pic otherwise though.




Nod.  But the fur-trimmed boots cancel that out, partially.


----------



## Maggan (May 9, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> I like well muscled but lean girls with long legs.




For some reason I first read that as "I like well moustached but lean girls with long legs".

And thought, "well, each to his own."   

/M


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

Nifft, its the same artist. HAHAHA.


----------



## frankthedm (May 9, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The face is well done, but upon closer inspection the body and particularly the arms are disturbingly thin, especially in comparison to the head proportions, so that negates any hotness IMO and turns into the disturbing arena.



Not just thin, but the way the body shape "flows". She is actually an example I might use of the appearance a _disguise self_ spell might give a serpent-man. A normal onlooker sees thin girl. Someone good at spotting notices the measurements are slightly outside of human norms and the torso is almost too sleek.


----------



## frankthedm (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/completechampion_gallery/104742.jpg



She looks competent and determined. Attractive for a halfling. She might be as thin as the red head, but the blond's drawing dwells on that far less.

They both need a 'sammich.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> Nifft, its the same artist. HAHAHA.



Different expressions, diferrent poses. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Christoph the Magus (May 9, 2007)

Technomancer said:
			
		

> Kind of looks like Willow from Buffy.





That was my first thought too!


----------



## Tonguez (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?
> -- N




High-heel boots!

Who kicks @ss in high heels?


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Different expressions, diferrent poses. Makes a world of difference.




thats true. But it would be hard to fault the style itself considering the are so similar (not saying you are). One has a better body, and the other one has a better head. 3rd times a charm.  

on another note, skinny is just the style. Mainly the blond is obstructed to we don't notice how skinny she really is.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 9, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Red Warrior needs food badly.



You win the thread!

I'm a face guy first, body second, so yeah, she's muy caliente for artwork.  I prefer the chicks on the cover of the Dragon special mag for the conversion to 3.5 rules... I forget which one it was.  It had an elf sorceress and a raven-haired femme warrior in front of a runic gate-lookin' thing...


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

not skinny, pretty solid, although we cant really see most of the figure. But its a really good pose. 





this is taking it a bit too far in my opinion. 

If the artist is abound, i love you work, so don't take offense k?


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 9, 2007)

Herobizkit, you wouldn't happen to have a link to that cover would you?


----------



## Infernal Teddy (May 9, 2007)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> You win the thread!
> 
> I'm a face guy first, body second, so yeah, she's muy caliente for artwork.  I prefer the chicks on the cover of the Dragon special mag for the conversion to 3.5 rules... I forget which one it was.  It had an elf sorceress and a raven-haired femme warrior in front of a runic gate-lookin' thing...




Bäh. Elmore.


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 9, 2007)

I find her attractive, but then I'm attracted to 'cute' looks.  That said, I think her facial expression seems a bit clueless too, which is a turn off. 

The blond, on the other hand.  Wow.


----------



## Felix (May 9, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> this is taking it a bit too far in my opinion.



I coach rowing in the afternoons for a high school; I'm the novice/freshman coach, actually. One of my rowers is 116lbs soaking wet, though he's pushing 5'9". With pointy ears and a fey fashion advisor he'd look like that guy. Shoot, the other coaches who don't interact with the novices on a day-to-day basis like I do refer to him as "the elf".

They're out there. Though he is only 14, I suppose.

And he can suprisingly move a boat pretty well: no dump-statted STR Drew has.


----------



## el-remmen (May 9, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Attractive for a halfling.





How can she be a halfling her feet are too small and covered up!


----------



## CrusaderX (May 9, 2007)

Technomancer said:
			
		

> Kind of looks like Willow from Buffy.




She looks more like Isla Fisher.  And that's a good thing!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 9, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> High-heel boots!
> 
> Who kicks @ss in high heels?




Well if the redhead is Willow then the blond if Buffy. And that is who kicks @ss is high heels.


----------



## Jolly Giant (May 9, 2007)

Sure she's hot! Gotta love them redheads!


----------



## WayneLigon (May 9, 2007)

She's fairly good looking but the pose and demeanor distract from her looks somewhat. And yes, she is Willow-ish 
Harliss Javell from Dungeon 140  is better, though.


----------



## Nifft (May 9, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> Nifft, its the same artist. HAHAHA.




I actually like both of them (but just as friends, I don't date armed artwork).

 -- N


----------



## Sejs (May 9, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I'm not against tough women, but I'd prefer them not to look like they'd rather kill me than date me.




I disagree.  I much prefer women who look like they'd rather kill you than date you.


----------



## krissbeth (May 9, 2007)

The 3.0 Duelist from Sword and Fist is way, way hotter.  Sassy wins over vapid, and anything wins over emaciated.


----------



## Desdichado (May 9, 2007)

She's cute enough.  I like petite girls (married one, as a matter of fact) so the whole anorexia complaints seem really bizarre to me.  Then again, I've come to expect them, sadly.







However, the look on her face is not hot.  She looks confused and has bizarre semi-anime but not quite features to her face that just seems strange to me.


----------



## DreadArchon (May 9, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I think that's good ol' Vadania, who's always hot.



Truth.  (Well, there's a few exceptions, but a bad artist can screw up anything.)

(I like the one where she and her wolf are sleeping through a performance by Gimble in PHBII...)

But yeah, good art in this book, eh?


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 9, 2007)

> Harliss Javell from Dungeon 140  is better, though.




To each their own, I guess, but how do you tell it is not a dude with a padded shirt?


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (May 9, 2007)

It's hard to tell. I need her to wear an artisan's outfit and make a diplomacy check before I can decide.


----------



## Nifft (May 9, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> She seems to have no love for us. I'm not against tough women, but I'd prefer them not to look like they'd rather kill me than date me. I get that a lot in real life, so I don't need pictures of that kind of woman, too




She's at work. She just looks busy.
Also, blonds have more "action points" 

 -- N


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> How can she be a halfling her feet are too small and covered up!




Ah! Now the cat is out of the bag: El's a Furry Foot Fetishist


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 9, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> Well?




Too waifish. Among my tribe of warriors she would serve crumpets and we would take the sword before she hurt herself with it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> She's at work. She just looks busy.
> Also, blonds have more "action points"




I prefer brunette, black, or red. Not that I have anything against blondes, mind you.


----------



## FCWesel (May 9, 2007)

Here's some more cheese... 

http://www.deviantart.com/print/1004040/?qh=special:prints


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 9, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Here's some more cheese...
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/print/1004040/?qh=special:prints




I'm not as interested in "women" with implants and man hands.


----------



## Sejs (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?




Much love for the strong gal.  Definitely the better of the two pictures.


----------



## Sejs (May 9, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/print/1004040/?qh=special:prints



"Insert Sword Here."

It's very thoughtful of her to provide an open target area that contains pretty much all of her vital organs.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> implants




Who needs implants if (s)he has magic?


----------



## pawsplay (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Her bicep is no bigger than her hand. She's somewhat ripped, probably an ace in her yoga class, but I wouldn't call her strong. Her very lean face and knobby little knees support the conclusion that she is simply too thin.


----------



## DreadArchon (May 9, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Who needs implants if (s)he has magic?



She does, apparently.


----------



## Aeolius (May 9, 2007)

my favorite site for hot chicks


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

DreadArchon said:
			
		

> She does, apparently.




Nah. She just used that popular spell, _enlarge.... certain parts of your anatomy_ (that's the actual name of that spell. Seriously. It was created by a wizard, and they're a bunch of squeamish book-worms!)


----------



## pawsplay (May 9, 2007)

Fiendish breast grafts.


----------



## Abisashi (May 9, 2007)

pawsplay said:
			
		

> Fiendish breast grafts.




The end is near.


I think the berry-eater looks the best.

The angry warrior looks kind of strange; her head/neck look strange to me. The red-head is kind of hot, but I think her legs look funny (her knees are tiny (preemptively defeated by hobo! But I really do think that's the case here)). The knife-guy looks like he's a snake under his robe. The tracker looks good. I think most of the pictures by this artist are good, with just one area that makes it look funny to me.


----------



## Darklone (May 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> No love for the strong gal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want her phone number.

Or the next tport spot.


----------



## Nifft (May 9, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> my favorite site for hot chicks




"Camilla!"   

 -- N


----------



## Atavar (May 9, 2007)

Wow.

Who'd a thunk that out of all of the threads that I've started on ENWorld, THIS thread would have the most views, the most replies, the most poll votes, and actually spawn another thread?  Sweet....

Thanks for the entertaining and enlightening thread, everyone.  You've all made my day.

Entirely Too Much...Time on His Hands,

Atavar


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 9, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> my favorite site for hot chicks




But wouldn't hot naked chicks be better?


----------



## Klaus (May 9, 2007)

Someone mentioned hot chicks?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 9, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> But wouldn't hot naked chicks be better?




Now that's disgusting, and I mean that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned hot chicks?



The brunette wins.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 9, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The brunette wins.




As the brunette appears to be Wonder Woman in civvies, that goes without saying. 

Nice work, as always, Klaus.


----------



## Contrarian (May 9, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> Contrarian, have you checked the starting human age for adventures in the player handbook?




Moon-Lancer, have you ever taken a joke too seriously?


----------



## Corinth (May 9, 2007)

The redhead with the vacant look and the sword isn't an adventurer.  She's someone's love slave playing model to her master, who's an artist.  The blond with the hammer?  Not an adventurer either, not with those boots.  Another model, probably a moonlighting athlete, posing for that same artist.  The real deal dresses practically, is in good shape for their class, and has no time for dramatic poses of any kind because--if they're any good at all--they're professionals (in effect, if not in fact) performing dangerous work.  Fashion models need not apply.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 9, 2007)

> The real deal dresses practically, is in good shape for their class, and has no time for dramatic poses of any kind because--if they're any good at all--they're professionals (in effect, if not in fact) performing dangerous work.




Or they're HEROES.

Redhead: "What? I'm sorry, were you saying something? What do you want? I've got a necromancer to slay. This sword? You're afraid I'll hurt myself! Hehe, you're silly, this sword can't hurt me! But you...I guess I could see why you're scared, hehehe!"

Blonde: "You've got a problem with my heels? Typical. I wear these to improve my stance. It's not really a challenge to keep standing on the ground against attacks from creatures twice your size anymore. These will strengthen my ankles, my calves, and keep me on my toes, so to speak. Maybe you wouldn't wear these, but maybe you'd just die if a giant brought down a tree-sized club on your head as hard as it could, too. I wouldn't."

Elfy guy: "Oh WOW! Hey guys, it's a dagger! People still use these things in combat? Hahahaha, wow, is this even sharp? I guess...but....hehe, how quaint!"


----------



## Sejs (May 9, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned hot chicks?
> *first picture*




Well I see _somebody_ has played Saga of Ryzom.


----------



## Corinth (May 9, 2007)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Or they're HEROES.



That's not a rebuttal.  Being a hero doesn't excuse you from acquiring the necessary traits and features needed to become competent at your profession, maintaining them while in use and improving them when opportunity allows.


> Redhead: "What? I'm sorry, were you saying something? What do you want? I've got a necromancer to slay. This sword? You're afraid I'll hurt myself! Hehe, you're silly, this sword can't hurt me! But you...I guess I could see why you're scared, hehehe!"



Not impressed.  Disbelief.  Not hired.  Blackballed.


> Blonde: "You've got a problem with my heels? Typical. I wear these to improve my stance. It's not really a challenge to keep standing on the ground against attacks from creatures twice your size anymore. These will strengthen my ankles, my calves, and keep me on my toes, so to speak. Maybe you wouldn't wear these, but maybe you'd just die if a giant brought down a tree-sized club on your head as hard as it could, too. I wouldn't."



BS.  High heels are known to be detrimental to effective maneuver in combat; that's why real combatants don't wear them in fights.  (And no, citing movies or similar fiction doesn't count.)


> Elfy guy: "Oh WOW! Hey guys, it's a dagger! People still use these things in combat? Hahahaha, wow, is this even sharp? I guess...but....hehe, how quaint!"



Obvious liar, probable psychotic.  Compelled civil commitment, not hired for the dangerous work that adventuring commonly deals with, is the result.

D&D PCs--in actual play--are far closer to professional soldiers, spies and criminals than comic book or blockbuster action heroes.  Figures that don't conform to the known standard traits and features required to successfully achieve that status--especially the specifics of a given specific profession--fail to create credible fictions; this is why reality trumps fantasy, why truth is stranger than fiction, and why verisimilitude matters at all times in all things.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Not just thin, but the way the body shape "flows". She is actually an example I might use of the appearance a _disguise self_ spell might give a serpent-man. A normal onlooker sees thin girl. Someone good at spotting notices the measurements are slightly outside of human norms and the torso is almost too sleek.




Good use of the picture.


----------



## blargney the second (May 9, 2007)

Corinth said:
			
		

> D&D PCs--in actual play--are far closer to professional soldiers, spies and criminals than comic book or blockbuster action heroes.



Then I've got a few characters that obviously don't exist.  Wait a minute...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Now that's disgusting, and I mean that.



Agreed. Thats just a little too nasty.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 9, 2007)

> Not impressed. Disbelief. Not hired. Blackballed.




Well, there ya go. Heroes require imagination. If you're first reaction is "no, I don't believe it!" then...well...good luck dragonslaying without believing in them because they are impossible creatures. 



> D&D PCs--in actual play--are far closer to professional soldiers, spies and criminals than comic book or blockbuster action heroes.




For you, maybe. But you're whe one who doesn't believe in heroes or dragons or fairies or crazy fantasy fashion. 



> Figures that don't conform to the known standard traits and features required to successfully achieve that status--especially the specifics of a given specific profession--fail to create credible fictions; this is why reality trumps fantasy, why truth is stranger than fiction, and why verisimilitude matters at all times in all things.




For you, maybe. But I'm not about to go up to Achilles and say "A human being couldn't possibly be completely invulnerable in the flesh everywhere, and a single cut to the heel couldn't kill anyone!"

'cuz the man's a frikkin' HERO.


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 9, 2007)

Corinth said:
			
		

> The real deal dresses practically, is in good shape for their class, and has no time for dramatic poses of any kind because--if they're any good at all--they're professionals (in effect, if not in fact) performing dangerous work.  Fashion models need not apply.



This is what a real adventurer looks like.


----------



## Klaus (May 9, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Well I see _somebody_ has played Saga of Ryzom.



 Huh?

Ya lost me there, buddy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> This is what a real adventurer looks like.



I protest, this is what a real adventurer looks like:


----------



## Jeysie (May 9, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> "She's too thin"
> "She's too fat"
> 
> Someone doesn't like competition!




*laughs* Actually, that was more of a pre-emptive comment... as in, I thought someone might make a similar observation, so I beat them to it. Apparently I sit corrected. 

I personally don't have anything wrong with the druid picture... a woman *should* have a bit of a belly. A flat stomach is so unfeminine, IMHO.

(And, pfft, I wouldn't stand a chance in a competition anyway. I'm more than just a bit chubby, myself.)

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2007)

http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104488.jpg
http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104486.jpg

How are those?


----------



## Sejs (May 10, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Ya lost me there, buddy.




http://www.ballisticmystix.net/bm/armor.php?type=medium&gender=female&race=matis&color=beige

Shoulders are different though, heh.


----------



## Sejs (May 10, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104488.jpg
> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104486.jpg
> 
> How are those?




Like the first one, don't care for the second one.


----------



## Abisashi (May 10, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ...
> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104486.jpg
> How are those?




The neck is creepy-small. I vote nay.


----------



## Aeolius (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I protest, this is what a real adventurer looks like...




"...would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?"


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 10, 2007)

Abisashi said:
			
		

> The neck is creepy-small. I vote nay.



I think her hair is obscuring the right half.


----------



## Aeolius (May 10, 2007)

Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?  Now THAT got my attention.


----------



## BadMojo (May 10, 2007)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> This is what a real adventurer looks like.




Who is that dude anyway?

As for the original question, I suppose I could classify her as "moderately hot".  She's no Lidda, that's for sure.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 10, 2007)

No, not to my tastes at all, at all.

Needs a bit more mass and a shade more muscle, frankly.

The Auld Grump


----------



## DreadArchon (May 10, 2007)

Corinth said:
			
		

> The real deal dresses practically, is in good shape for their class, and has no time for dramatic poses of any kind because--if they're any good at all--they're professionals (in effect, if not in fact) performing dangerous work.



Well _your_ adventurers might.  Mine--and, more notably, my villains as a DM--usually buy Glamers.

I did it with my second-to-most recent BBEG, in fact.
Players: "What does it look like?"
Me: "You've played Soul Calibur II, right?  She's dressed much like Seung Mina, and, indeed, is armed and fighting like her."
Players: "Oh, great, another cliche fantasy babe..."
[Initiative, etc.]
Rogue: "I stab her with my rapier... 19."
Me: "It *tinks* harmlessly off of her armor, nearly a full inch out from her apparently exposed stomach."
Rogue: "Wait, wha--oh, you son of a--"


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 10, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?  Now THAT got my attention.




mmm ... dragonlord like ... crustaceans ... octopus ... waves rythmically pounding ... sea foam ...


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 10, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> I'm not as interested in "women" with implants and man hands.




What qualities make those man hands? You do realize that thats shortening's and with a different dof/lens distortion then normal right? sorcerers main stat is charisma too.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 10, 2007)

Klaus, while the figures you posted are more realistic, i think the quality of photoshop skills drawling, and color, are somewhat less.


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I think that's good ol' Vadania, who's always hot.




"Hey, Vadania, what's up with the tights?"
"They were out of 'natural' color."
"..."
"What, they're not metal."

 -- N


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 10, 2007)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> I'm a face guy first, body second, so yeah, she's muy caliente for artwork.  I prefer the chicks on the cover of the Dragon special mag for the conversion to 3.5 rules... I forget which one it was.  It had an elf sorceress and a raven-haired femme warrior in front of a runic gate-lookin' thing...




Is this it?

The link


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2007)

@ Shadowdancer:

You nailed it.  I thought both of those babes would make a good team... er, party... er... well, you know what I mean.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 10, 2007)

Very '80's-riffic....

I'll confess, I like my gals to look a bit less like they're stranded in the same decade that gave us Adam Ant...


----------



## Nyaricus (May 10, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104488.jpg
> http://wizards.com/dnd/images/DrowUnderdark_Gallery/104486.jpg
> 
> How are those?



I like the first one!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 10, 2007)

I was impressed by the one in Unearthed Arcana.
  She obviously has the Oversized Weapon Feat and is a fighter/wizard combination.


----------



## frankthedm (May 10, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Nah. She just used that popular spell, _enlarge.... certain parts of your anatomy_ (that's the actual name of that spell. Seriously. It was created by a wizard, and they're a bunch of squeamish book-worms!)



Actually, the 3.0 Alter self allowed for such change. The spell had a lot of 'alternative' uses. Swelling one's breasts or gaining them in the first place is a tamer possibility.

_"The character can alter the character's appearance and form-including clothing and equipment-to appear taller or shorter, thin, fat, or in between. The assumed form must be corporeal. The character's body can undergo a limited physical transmutation, including adding or subtracting one or two limbs, and the character's weight can be changed up to one-half. If the form selected has wings, the character can fly at a speed of 30 feet with poor maneuverability. If the form has gills, the character can breathe underwater."_


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I like the first one!



 Yeah, me too!

I William O'Connor, I'm learning.


----------



## Quartz (May 10, 2007)

She loses it in the brains department: a two-handed sword (no way that's a bastard sword) in one hand and an axe in the other.


----------



## Farganger (May 10, 2007)

Corinth said:
			
		

> D&D PCs--in actual play--are far closer to professional soldiers, spies and criminals than comic book or blockbuster action heroes.  Figures that don't conform to the known standard traits and features required to successfully achieve that status--especially the specifics of a given specific profession--fail to create credible fictions; this is why reality trumps fantasy, why truth is stranger than fiction, and why verisimilitude matters at all times in all things.




Since "professional soldiers, spies and criminals" in the real world -- and, in particular, many of those who are "heroic" or otherwise exceptional -- don't seem to conform to particular bodytypes, I'm not sure why you'd expect those in a fantasy world to do so. 

As a former professional soldier (and avid consumer of biographies), I'm really not buying the "she's too skinny/he's too fat to be an adventurer" idea. Other "traits and features" may be arguable, but looking for "conforming" bodytypes may be a bit much.


----------



## Sejs (May 10, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> She loses it in the brains department: a two-handed sword (no way that's a bastard sword) in one hand and an axe in the other.



You know, I totally didn't even see that axe until you pointed it out.  Nice catch.

Maybe it's a throwing axe?  That'd explain it reasonably well.  *shrug*


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned hot chicks?




I just realized that these were Klaus' art, so I'm going be more specific about what i meant in my prev post so I am not as much of a dick as before. 







The line quality is pretty awesome and so is the color. I Think something is a tad off on background color to figure color. Perhaps to much isolation. I like the soft gradients. Something looks off on the thorn beast i cant quite place it though. I really dig the druids armor though. 






This is the one i was talking about most in my prev post. I think its the strange couture light looks a little fizzley, alot of the black lines also suffer from this. I think these set it apart from the background. They fight each other. Also Something about it makes me think its not fully finished. I cant quite place it.  


The hotness: *on topic*

The raven head is more my view of hot. She wins the cake, however the blond i think is the better peace of art, I just feel the jaw is much too brawd for my taste of hotness.


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> I just realized that these were Klaus' art, so I'm going be more specific about what i meant in my prev post so I am not as much of a dick as before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the in-depth review, Moonlancer.

I'm actually learning the trade as I go. The blonde (Amazon Druid) was done almost three years ago, while Wonder Woman was done last month. They're actually two different techniques. In the Druid, I painted her fully in grayscale, then colored her, and added the thornie (the plant dog) and background later. I might actually go back and re-do that background now that I'm a bit better on landscapes.

Wonder Woman was done in ink, then scanned and colored taking cues from the DC Comics Guide to Coloring and Lettering Comics. The style comes closest to what Adam Hughes used when he did Wonder Woman covers. The background is fully painted, though.

Oh, and the Amazon Druid had a model, whereas Wonder Woman sprung up fully formed from my forehead.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

No problem, I realized my prev prev post wasen't really fair, and that i should rethink what i said. I understand now that you were just trying a new style and that accounted for the popping lines, and odd photoshop quality. Right now i seem to be a slave to line art-fill in the blanks as well, and I am also trying to break loose. Block painting and traditional painting imho is the way to go. don't give up.  

Also I was wondering if that was wonder women or not   . Looks like its her day off.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (May 11, 2007)

*shrug* The redhead looks like she should be saying "I don't eat meat because I'm a veterinarian." She has that vacant look like when Paris Hilton gets photographed. The 1 finger diet needs to stop. Give her a sammich. 

The blonde barbarian don't need no sammich but still has that Paris Hilton vacant look.

Still like the pics of Lidda in the PHB - exploding cigar especially. Heck, thought she was kinda cool in that D&D game for the X-Box.


----------



## khyron1144 (May 11, 2007)

She's not bad for a drawing, but there are better ones out there.


Like Betty & Veronica for starters.


----------



## Sejs (May 11, 2007)

Nuclear Platypus said:
			
		

> The blonde barbarian don't need no sammich but still has that Paris Hilton vacant look.




That's a _vacant_ look on the blonde?  

Man if that's vacant for her, I'd hate to see her pissed-off glare.


----------



## B9anders (May 11, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?  Now THAT got my attention.




say that again! Deserving of a wallpaper - my first effort in the GIMP (1024x768).


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> No problem, I realized my prev prev post wasen't really fair, and that i should rethink what i said. I understand now that you were just trying a new style and that accounted for the popping lines, and odd photoshop quality. Right now i seem to be a slave to line art-fill in the blanks as well, and I am also trying to break loose. Block painting and traditional painting imho is the way to go. don't give up.
> 
> Also I was wondering if that was wonder women or not   . Looks like its her day off.



 Since we're on the subject of hot chicks:


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Since we're on the subject of hot chicks:



That's more along the lines of 'creepy' then hot IMO.  Uh, what are they?


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> That's more along the lines of 'creepy' then hot IMO.  Uh, what are they?




DEMON WHORES!!


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> That's more along the lines of 'creepy' then hot IMO.  Uh, what are they?



 Okay, okay, here they are sans scales (or colours, for that matter):


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, here they are sans scales (or colours, for that matter):



:thumbsup:

Much better.  So, uh...what WERE they then?


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> :thumbsup:
> 
> Much better.  So, uh...what WERE they then?




DEMON WHORES!!


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> :thumbsup:
> 
> Much better.  So, uh...what WERE they then?



 What Rel said. That's the back cover of the ENnie-winning adventure "Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore", written by the unimitable Doug Douglason for Expeditious Retreat Press.


----------



## Roger (May 11, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> She loses it in the brains department: a two-handed sword (no way that's a bastard sword) in one hand and an axe in the other.



She took Monkey Grip.  That's why she's got those crazy Man Hands!


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What Rel said. That's the back cover of the ENnie-winning adventure "Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore", written by the unimitable Doug Douglason for Expeditious Retreat Press.



I thought they were catgirls.

Demon whores aren't evil. Football players are.


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> Demon whores aren't evil.




Personally I find them to simply be misunderstood.


----------



## Nifft (May 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Personally I find them to simply be misunderstood.




Insert obligatory heart of gold joke, because silver and cold iron are painful.

 -- N


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What Rel said. That's the back cover of the ENnie-winning adventure "Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore", written by the unimitable Doug Douglason for Expeditious Retreat Press.



Oh, he was SERIOUS.  Gotcha.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> DEMON WHORES!!




If you don't watch your tone, I'll have to report you to the moderators   



			
				D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> :thumbsup:
> 
> Much better.




I agree.


----------



## MKMcArtor (May 11, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?  Now THAT got my attention.




Yikes. Her "bikini" bottom looks really, really, really, really uncomfortable. I'd think after about two minutes of wearing that she'd be happy to trade it for a chainmail bikini. 

As for the original picture that started this thread: I voted no. She's too scrawny and also her face is not pretty.  

I agree with those who prefer Lidda, which is probably why she shows up in Class Acts so often.   

Hmm... I wonder if I can get in trouble for posting to this thread?


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Yikes. Her "bikini" bottom looks really, really, really, really uncomfortable. I'd think after about two minutes of wearing that she'd be happy to trade it for a chainmail bikini.




I strongly suspect that I could liberate her from its confines in considerably less than two minutes.  Anybody got a stopwatch?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Hmm... I wonder if I can get in trouble for posting to this thread?




You already are, buddy. This is our turf. We don't like your type around here.   

  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I strongly suspect that I could liberate her from its confines in considerably less than two minutes.  Anybody got a stopwatch?




I got it. Can you do it blind? You might have to   

But it does look unconfortable, not to mention disturbing. Maybe she can shoot off bits of it, expertly hitting eyes of staring lechers. Of course, noone will admit to staring at her, drooling all the while, and thus the legend that you go blind if you look at a nymph was born. Too bad for other nymphs, who are lonely now noone wants to look at them.


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I got it. Can you do it blind? You might have to




Blind AND one handed.

My skills are impressive, if not broadly widely applicable.


----------



## Desdichado (May 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Blind AND one handed.
> 
> My skills are impressive, if not broadly widely applicable.



They don't apply to broads?  I didn't know you swang that way...


----------



## Rel (May 11, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> They don't apply to broads?  I didn't know you swang that way...




No, that's why I edited it.  Because they DO apply "broadly".


----------



## Atavar (May 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Personally I find them to simply be misunderstood.




And overpriced.

Oops.  Was that out loud?

Later

Atavar


----------



## MKMcArtor (May 11, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> You already are, buddy. This is our turf. We don't like your type around here.




Awww... okay. I'll leave then.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Since we're on the subject of hot chicks:




grrrrr miow!!


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

in a moment i think we will have to move this to the art forum lol. 

because everyone else is doing it, so will I. I'm going to plug my own art. LOL






if it looks strange, its because Its really a 3d model i did, but i threw in lots of layer adjustments and painted an outline.


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 11, 2007)

Like the ears. Gives you something to hang on to. 

Seriously, that's really good Moon-Lancer.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

thanks. It would seem we have the same philosophy of elf ears.


----------



## Nifft (May 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Blind AND one handed.




We did tell you that you'd go blind, you know.

, -- N


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 11, 2007)

Nyeshet said:
			
		

>




Of all the pics posted, I think the woman in this particular picture is the "hottest."  She looks _real_.

The chick in the OP is attractive for a piece of fantasy art.  I'd love to paint a mini based on that drawing, but she looks bored as heck...

But, in the end hotness is hard to capture in two dimensions.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> in a moment i think we will have to move this to the art forum lol.
> 
> because everyone else is doing it, so will I. I'm going to plug my own art. LOL
> 
> ...




I somehow didn't see it in the post, but when I started this reply (with the intention of mercilessly ridiculing your "invisible art", of course    ), I saw the link and opened it. I like it. Cute elven lass.



			
				MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Awww... okay. I'll leave then.




Nananana. You saw our inner sanctum, so you either become one of us or die.

Want to become one? Good, you'll have to do the three challenges.

First, you go punch a rabid bear in the teeth.
Second, you go ravish a maiden.
Finally, you down a whole bottle of rivengut in one go.

(Note that at first, we had the drinking challenge first, but we changed it after the tenth or so contender returned from the bear, badly beaten, asking us where to find the maiden he has to punch in the teeth)


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> We did tell you that you'd go blind, you know.
> 
> , -- N




It seems that you go blind whatever you do. You try to involve a woman, you go blind. You don't involve them, you go blind, too (though that part always puzzled me. I never quite got the connection people were implying. With the nymphs, it's simple: FM [frikkin' magic])

Anyway, I guess they want to teach us to abandon those pictures in favour of the genuine article, because it seems that sooner or later, you have to go by feel.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 11, 2007)

Moon Lancer wins!

She's a bit young-looking, but she's an elf, so you expect that. Ranks right up there with the badass blonde for "sexy drawn chicks."


----------



## IanB (May 11, 2007)

This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.   

I understand we're not supposed to be raining on the parade, per the moderator edit at the beginning of the thread, but really a line is crossed at some point when we start using terms like "broads" - and I'm more than a little bummed that a moderator is participating wholesale.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 11, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.
> 
> I understand we're not supposed to be raining on the parade, per the moderator edit at the beginning of the thread, but really a line is crossed at some point when we start using terms like "broads" - and I'm more than a little bummed that a moderator is participating wholesale.



 I'm a broad/chick/skirt/whatever you wanna call me and I read through this whole thread today and found absolutely nothing offensive.

In fact, most of the men's responses made me feel really good about myself because they were noting that they like women aren't overly skinny.  And hearing guys say that skinny chicks need a sammich is always refreshing.


----------



## IanB (May 11, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a broad/chick/skirt/whatever you wanna call me and I read through this whole thread today and found absolutely nothing offensive.
> 
> In fact, most of the men's responses made me feel really good about myself because they were noting that they like women aren't overly skinny.  And hearing guys say that skinny chicks need a sammich is always refreshing.




It was better than I expected and that's why it took me until now to pipe up. Regardless, my point isn't so much about something being overtly offensive; it is about the overall message a thread like this sends. In the end, judging a woman as "too skinny" is still judging her on her appearance, after all.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 11, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.




you may be right. I don't think we should be demeaning to women or judging them. However, I dont think that putting women in sexually reviling clothing is demeaning though (didn't say you did). Some women like to embrace their sexual power over men, some don't and find it repulsing. when it comes to art, someone will always be offending if its of a subjective nature. 

If you think about the golden rule, i don't think men showing wemon as sexual icons is wrong, so long as it doesn't demean them. Men would love to be looked at as sexual icons so its a case of treating someone else as they wish to be treated. I could be wrong. 

I wont feel ashamed for having a love of drawing attractive lady's or liking art of attractive lady's in turn.

again I'm not addressing you directly IanB, I'm just stating my views of the addressed topic and ranting a bit.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.
> 
> I understand we're not supposed to be raining on the parade, per the moderator edit at the beginning of the thread, but really a line is crossed at some point when we start using terms like "broads" - and I'm more than a little bummed that a moderator is participating wholesale.




Come on! It was in jest. All in good fun. Other than that one pun, I can't remember any discrimination against the fairer sex. As long as no women complain about our tone, it should be okay, shouldn't it? None have so far, so I think we're in the clear.

Plus, I'd say that if one of the girls were to open a counterthreat where they discuss D&D artwork of male characters, we wouldn't be offended, either. In fact, there was a counter-thread like that, where the man-appreciators discussed man-meat, and the thread wasn't overrun by militant masculists.


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 11, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?  Now THAT got my attention.



Is it just me, or is using a crab shell as part of a bikini bottom a lousey idea?


----------



## FickleGM (May 11, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is using a crab shell as part of a bikini bottom a lousey idea?



 No, but using a crab would definately cross the line...


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 11, 2007)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> No, but using a crab would definately cross the line...



Oh clam up, Fickle.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> It was better than I expected




I wouldn't expect anything worse here: As soon as it crossed the line, someone would complain, and the moderators would descent upon the offenders like the avenging angels upon Sodom.



> and that's why it took me until now to pipe up. Regardless, my point isn't so much about something being overtly offensive; it is about the overall message a thread like this sends. In the end, judging a woman as "too skinny" is still judging her on her appearance, after all.




It's hard to judge anything except appearance if all you have is a picture. 

And there's nothing wrong with judging someone's appearance. It's not all there is, but it does count for something, especially for pure attractiveness. As long as we don't call someone a bad person based solely on his/her appearance, it should be alright.

I don't think anyone has called her a bad person because she's skinny. 



			
				Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is using a crab shell as part of a bikini bottom a lousey idea?




Definetly not just you! This has got to be unconfortable, and IMO, it doesn't look good. In fact, it looks disturbing. Like an alien or something.

What's with the see shells, anyway? Nymphs aren't exactly known to be watery creatures. If I had to guess, they'd have something made out of leaves, bark, lichen, and the like (if only for propriety's sake, as I'd say that your average nymph often walks around naked, not having any truck with civilisation and "civilised" things like clothing)


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 11, 2007)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> No, but using a crab would definately cross the line...




Should be effective in discouraging groping, though. You just have to properly charm/train the crab (having access to druid magic, this should not be a problem for a nymph)


----------



## IanB (May 11, 2007)

I don't think you're quite getting my point, but that could be because I'm not really adequately articulating it. It isn't really about a specific incident of offensiveness or anything like that. It is a problematic cultural thing with gamers and fantasy art and women.

Regardless, it is the end of the work day on a Friday so I don't really have time to get into a further debate (and I doubt the moderators would permit one anyway) so, have a good weekend - maybe I'll make an attempt at making my point more clearly in a new thread later.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 11, 2007)

> This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.




You say that like the girls in my group don't take one look at Orlando Bloom or Viggo Mortinsen and swoon on the floor. Or, heck, like they don't take a look at characters from Naruto and do the same.

An appreciation for simple beauty (or depictions of it) doesn't make one scary. A drooling obsession might, but that's not limited by gender, either. I worked at a book store where Chriss Angel did a signing. Girls are quite capable of being slobbering maniacs on par with anyone in this thread...heck, some of them would *embarass* the people in this thread.


----------



## blargney the second (May 11, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> fantasy



Mmmm... fantasy...


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 11, 2007)

She needs a stairmaster, but I'm sure she has a nice personality.


----------



## Rel (May 12, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> I'm more than a little bummed that a moderator is participating wholesale.



Being bummed is allowed.  Posting any further in this thread on the topic of judging pictures by their appearance is not.  That being the case I hope you won't do it again.  I also hope you cease to be bummed very soon.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 12, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Posting any further in this thread on the topic of judging pictures by their appearance is not.




As opposed to judging pictures by their personality?


----------



## Sejs (May 12, 2007)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> As opposed to judging pictures by their personality?



That's right, we should be judging pictures by the content of their character.


----------



## Rel (May 12, 2007)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> As opposed to judging pictures by their personality?




You apprehend my point entirely.  However let's have less talk of such matters philosophical and more opinions of the "hawt or nawt" variety, if you please, as that is the point of the thread.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 12, 2007)

> She needs a stairmaster, but I'm sure she has a nice personality.




She's a bit too naturalistic flower-child for my tastes. I'm a little afraid I'd find bugs in her hair. I like my gals to take showers and not have an ethical problem with soap.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 12, 2007)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

>




When women sit down (and men), they tend to have a belly. I'm really skinny standing up 5'11 140 pounds. thats a BMI of 19. The chart I looked on the internet diden't go lower then that.

when I slouch, i get a significant wrinkle or fold right above my belly button. skinny people get bellys when they slouch.

I have been meaning to turn that fat into muscle though. Oh its crunch time.


----------



## Nifft (May 12, 2007)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Moon Lancer wins!




Ain't that the truth. Sometimes I think I'm in love with his avatar. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 12, 2007)

> skinny people get bellys when they slouch.




Yeah, the use of light on the belly makes it look like it bulges a bit, but that could definitely be because of the posture. For me, it's not the size of the girl that matters -- pixie or pudgy, I can find you attractive. *If* you've got the right style, the right attitude, the right aura of womanliness. 

Nature-girl looks like she only showers when it rains (though she's oddly pale for being so comfortable out of doors, too). A chimp could probably eat for *days* picking stuff out of that carrot top.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 12, 2007)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> She's a bit too naturalistic flower-child for my tastes. I'm a little afraid I'd find bugs in her hair. I like my gals to take showers and not have an ethical problem with soap.



 That's true.  She _does_ seem a lot like the hippie chicks from the movie *Without A Paddle*.  Thank God that her armpits aren't exposed in the pic, or I just might be giving up the cheeseburger I had for dinner earlier tonight.


----------



## MKMcArtor (May 12, 2007)

IanB said:
			
		

> This thread strikes me as Exhibit A in "why D&D has trouble reaching female gamers." If it isn't the art, it is the male gamers.
> 
> I understand we're not supposed to be raining on the parade, per the moderator edit at the beginning of the thread, but really a line is crossed at some point when we start using terms like "broads" - and I'm more than a little bummed that a moderator is participating wholesale.




If you're offended, there is a companion thread.


----------



## Cathix (May 12, 2007)

I don't know, while the berry-eating barefoot girl seems the lest overtly, pin-up girl sexy, her expression and half-parted lips, the berries, and her barefootedness do make her the most sensual image in this thread.

Stairmaster, geez....


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 12, 2007)

Cathix said:
			
		

> I don't know, while the berry-eating barefoot girl seems the lest overtly, pin-up girl sexy, her expression and half-parted lips, the berries, and her barefootedness do make her the most sensual image in this thread.



You say tamato, I say gross smelly hippie chick.


> Stairmaster, geez....



I don't see you mentioning anything about the "sammich" remarks earlier.  Am I to believe that it's okay to criticize slender women, but not chubby ones?


----------



## Nifft (May 12, 2007)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I don't see you mentioning anything about the "sammich" remarks earlier.  Am I to believe that it's okay to criticize slender women, but not chubby ones?




*All* women should be mocked.
Self-esteem is the enemy!

Yours in brotherhood, -- N

PS: And don't let them have pockets, either!


----------



## Cathix (May 12, 2007)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> You say tamato, I say gross smelly hippie chick.
> 
> I don't see you mentioning anything about the "sammich" remarks earlier.  Am I to believe that it's okay to criticize slender women, but not chubby ones?




You can criticize any man, woman or thing you want. In addition, I can say "geez".


----------



## Sejs (May 12, 2007)

The redheaded hippie chick looks a lot like a version of Tori Amos gone native.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 12, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is using a crab shell as part of a bikini bottom a lousey idea?



Now that's a bad pun...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 12, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> When women sit down (and men), they tend to have a belly.




That's true! I have a belly because I sit down too often   But I'm starting being a Ranger*, so that should be taken care of now.



*Ranger, in German, is Waldläufer, meaning Forest Runner. Since I started to run around in the forest, that makes me a Ranger! I haven't decided about my favoured enemy yet, though.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 12, 2007)

I like the berry-eating woman's figure much better than any of the pictures posted so far, but, again, being exogamous and having a pale-skinned, red-haired sister, I don't find her attractive.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 12, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth. Sometimes I think I'm in love with his avatar.
> 
> Cheers, -- N




Thanks. its words like this that help me on days that don't go my way.


----------



## DreadArchon (May 12, 2007)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> She's a bit too naturalistic flower-child for my tastes. I'm a little afraid I'd find bugs in her hair. I like my gals to take showers and not have an ethical problem with soap.



What, you kidding?  She can create water and bathe whenever she wants.

Heck, given that it also heals, I think it's not unreasonable to suggest that Wild Shape also cleans you up. 

Also, (1) "Yay!" at Moon-Lancer art and (2) "LOL" at saying that judging art by its appearance is sexist.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 12, 2007)

> All women should be mocked.
> Self-esteem is the enemy!
> 
> Yours in brotherhood, -- N
> ...




If they don't have pockets, where will they keep my beer?   

Think, Nifft! Always remember the beer!


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 12, 2007)

> What, you kidding? She can create water and bathe whenever she wants.
> 
> Heck, given that it also heals, I think it's not unreasonable to suggest that Wild Shape also cleans you up.




Well, I was operating under the assumption that I'm not attracted to D&D characters, so AFAIK, she's just some Irish lass who ran away from home last week so she could seduce leprechauns in the forest or something.


----------



## Scarbonac (May 13, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned hot chicks?





Wonder Woman has a passing resemblance to Jill Hennessy from "Crossing Jordan".


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 13, 2007)

Looks like my last ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Agamon (May 13, 2007)

I like your...less endowed...version of WW, Claudio.  Coolness.


----------



## Rel (May 13, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I like your...less endowed...version of WW, Claudio.  Coolness.


----------



## haakon1 (May 13, 2007)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> This is what a real adventurer looks like.




Who dat?  I believe others have asked, but if there was an answer, I missed it.   :\


----------



## haakon1 (May 13, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> in a moment i think we will have to move this to the art forum lol.
> 
> because everyone else is doing it, so will I. I'm going to plug my own art. LOL
> 
> ...




That's great!  As in very sexy, and good art.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

>



Hot diggity. That get a rise out of my blood pressure.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (May 13, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hot diggity. That get a rise out of my blood pressure.





glad to be of.... "service"?      hahah


----------



## Ion (May 13, 2007)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> Who dat?  I believe others have asked, but if there was an answer, I missed it.   :\




My gut thinks maybe it's Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Klaus (May 13, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

>



 Your MOMMA...

[looks around]

... Toto, I don't think we're in the Circvs anymore.


----------



## Bad Paper (May 14, 2007)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Might I remind the viewing audience of the MAXIM NWN ad ?



If not for her obvious case of crabs, my two-dimensional self would certainly want to investigate her tan-lines.  This fake woman wins, regardless of the fact that she's faker than the less-fake berry-eating hippie chick.  

Even if she weren't fake, the OP's redhead warriesse of Kord is too damn weird looking.  Am I the only person who noticed that her eyes are completely asymmetrical?  I'm not talking in the mild Shannon Daugherty way, but in the these-eyes-do-not-belong-on-the-same-face way.  Or that the reason that she is vapidly gazing head-on is that her nose looks like it probably accounts for a good 15% of the weight of her head?  Or that her left foot is _enormous_?  As much as I hate to say it, I think it actually applies here: her knees are way too sharp.  Her getup is so impractical I don't even want to get into it, but I will say this: that symbol of Kord is going to bash her in the face every two seconds in a fight.

And yeah, if I saw someone with those *actual* dimensions, I would steer clear for fear of breaking this ninety-pound weakling.  As far as art goes...eh.  B minus.


----------



## haakon1 (May 14, 2007)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> if it looks strange, its because Its really a 3d model i did, but i threw in lots of layer adjustments and painted an outline.




What class are you thinking she is?


----------



## Doug McCrae (May 14, 2007)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> Who dat?  I believe others have asked, but if there was an answer, I missed it.   :\



Mary Kingsley


----------

